# Whats your car and your mileage..



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Curious to see what kind of millage are on peoples cars whether they are daily cars or weekend cars.

It will be interesting to see what age some of the high mileage cars are :thumb:

I'll go first then...

2002 "51" Omega 3.2 V6 Elite Auto - Mileage 196,830










Most of that was put on during the first 3 or so years as a chauffeured driven car.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Get a pic up later. Mines a 2012 scirocco 2.0tdi gt
Around 13,000 miles and is my daily.

Mum and dads old peugeot 406 went to 306,000 miles before they took it to the scrape yard. Only because needed mot and few things doing and just wasnt worth doing the work. Solid car and lasted ages.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

2003 53 Citroen C8 Exclusive 2.2 petrol - a daily bus, DIY car, dog carrier, people carrier, generally abused 143000
2009 59 Renault clio GT diesel - passed on to the wife, 45000
2007 Cayman S - 38700


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

1998 E36 328i - 102k

Only gets driven on a Friday where I do 6 miles to work and back. I did 3k miles in it last year


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Daily is a 53 plate Mini Cooper on around 58k
Then the toy is a 1982 Austin classic mini with 49742 on the clock  only do around a thousand miles a year


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

2012 Volkswagen Golf Match 1.4 TSI (122) - Owned from brand new & was collected with 5 miles on the clock.

It currently has 21,646 miles on it.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

64 Plate - M135i - Just went over 10k.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

2007 Polo GTi - 71k


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

1980 911SC 169,580 miles showing but it eats speedo cables so it's a few thousand over that.
2001 CLK 230K Cabrio 74,847 miles and I've only put 3500 on it in the 17 months I've had it as a toy and rolling resto to get into perfect nick.
2004 S40 2.0D 105,206 miles used by the Misus daily.
2005 DB9 45,780 miles, used as my 'daily' if you like but I walk to work now as I only work a mile away these days or if raining I take the Merc. Aston used at weekends as our daily car :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

2005 RS Megane 225 Trophy, this is my daily car and has just under 45k on the clock.

2006 RS Megane 225 is my garage queen and has 3,250 miles on the clock.

2010 RS Twingo 133 Gordini, a car I really need to use more, 1,100 miles on the clock.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

58 407 2.0hdi GT multimedia saloon currently on 46k, also have an r plate Berlingo diesel van with 140ish K on it. On loan from the mrs' step dad. Looks like ****, runs like a coal powered clock.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Early 2008 Volvo C30 2.0D SE Sport - currently on 116k.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

2010 Mondeo Titanium X Sport, 50000 miles
2014 Fiesta Titanium X, 3000 miles


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

04 VW Golf MK4 GTTDI 130bhp, 149k black


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

2014 208 gti

900 miles.



1998 306 Rallye

59000 miles



Both toys.

Carl


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Seat Exeo 2.0 CRTDI 170 Sport Tech ST. now on 31,400 miles


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Corsa VXR Clubsport - 838 miles


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Renault Grand Scenic 2 years old and 77.246 miles
Talbot Samba Cabriolet 32 years old and 4,914 miles.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a 04 Volvo v70d5 that's just over 180000 but now for sale as I've just got an smax titanium power shift that I think has 36miles on it now


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Megane RS250 Cup, 10 plate. 50k miles. 9k of them done since the end of August.

Its a fun car


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

2005 Fabia VRS - 74000


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Vauxhall movano 237000


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

chrisc said:


> Vauxhall movano 237000


So far 2 Vauxhalls in the lead :thumb:

Don't know why I feel kinda proud, It's not like it's a good thing to have high miles :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

201 Corsa C

206k..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> 201 Corsa C
> 
> 206k..


Doing well, what engine?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Doing well, what engine?


Z12xe.

Orignal timing chain too !


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Z12xe.
> 
> Orignal timing chain too !


Fml

Bet that rattles like a ***** :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Fml
> 
> Bet that rattles like a ***** :lol:


Not really.

Oil changes every 3-4k

Magnatec and genuine filters each time. its not too bad at all. Nothing like the most of them you hear which sound like a bag of spanners..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

2000 VW Polo GTI 6N2 - 45000 miles The daily driver (Havem't got a recent pic of the mileage but this would have been in July)



2002 VW Golf GTI Anniversary - 90000 miles


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Natalie said:


> 2000 VW Polo GTI 6N2 - 45000 miles The daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 VW Golf GTI Anniversary - 90000 miles


Can I have your wheels


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe keep the pictures down to the speedo as car pictures (as nice as they are) don't really relate that much to the topic? :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Can I have your wheels


Which ones? 
Got a brand new set for Polo waiting to go on after winter as well 



vxlomegav6 said:


> Maybe keep the pictures down to the speedo as car pictures (as nice as they are) don't really relate that much to the topic? :thumb:


Edited OP - please and thank yous don't cost you know


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Which ones?
> Got a brand new set for Polo waiting to go on after winter as well
> 
> Edited OP - please and thank yous don't cost you know


Anni ones 

They'd look awesome on mine


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

2011 '61' insignia vx-line red, 23k


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you Natalie 

Didn't come out the way I intended that post sorry


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

1995 vw golf gti 16v, 69000


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Can I stick my 5 day old Abarth 595 in the pot? 64 miles. He he :driver:

My 2000 Mini Cooper Sportspack is on about 71800.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

FiestaGirlie said:


> Can I stick my 5 day old Abarth 595 in the pot? 64 miles. He he :driver:
> 
> My 2000 Mini Cooper Sportspack is on about 71800.


One of the loswest so far :wave:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

C class merc 2006 w203 148k


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

2013 Seat Leon 1.4tsi has 9600 miles on the clock


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jaguar X Type 2.2d estate, mileage 91056 daily driver.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kia Sportage KX3 2014, 16046 miles


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Seat Leon 1.6 SXi on an 04 plate, 118,700. Driven daily since I got it with 19,300 on the clock at 3 years old.

Toyota Yaris Ion, 56 reg, 24,000. Had 8000 on when we bought it at 6 years old.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ford Fiesta ST-3 '14 -3000miles
Mini Cooper 1.5 '64 1100 Miles

and just to try and knock the vauxhalls off the top spot, I bought a fiesta turbo diesel as my first car with 121k on and it wasnt even 2 years old, ran it to nearly 160k and lasted a good few years after its sale.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

2007 Audi A4 SLine 102500

1993 Rover 220 Coupe 102700

Didn't realise how close they were.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

2005 Seat Ibiza TDI (PD130) FR - 112k


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Thank you Natalie
> 
> Didn't come out the way I intended that post sorry


Sorry was mardy tired yesterday


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Here's my 2 :thumb: - can you tell what it iz yet ?
1996 XJS Celebration - just turned 92,000
1991 E30 318is - Just turned 89,000


Jag getting Sorned end of this month, BM my daily at the mo.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

My daily mark 5 golf tdi is on 116,000 now, feel I should get rid due to the mileage but it goes so well :/.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

If it's Vauxhall beating you want, my good friends company 2009 Peugeot 308 1.6 HDi is currently sporting 238,500 miles and I'm due to detail it over Christmas


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

2014 Audi S1 with 3,260 miles. :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

2009 BMW 320D - 106k


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

2005 Audi A4 2.0TDI S line Avant - 62.000 miles
2005 Golf GTI - 68.000 miles 


Both daily drivers

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

chevrolet epica taxi, 190,000 miles


----------



## Davo (Jun 11, 2014)

08 Renault Megane R26 - 80k
98 Volkswagen Polo 1.4cl - 81k


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

2003 E46 M3 - 87K 

I'm doing about 3.9k to 4.3k per year daily driver and a few track days


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

2008 VW golf 68k


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> Megane RS250 Cup, 10 plate. 50k miles. 9k of them done since the end of August.
> 
> Its a fun car


I second the last comment

Megane RS265 cup, 62 plate 19900
Volkswagen fox 1.2 56 plate 105000


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

2001 Honda Civic 1.4, 101k, daily driver

1989 VW Mk II Golf GTi 16v, 38k

1988 BMW M635, 82k


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

2009 Golf R32, 6600 miles. 

Alan W


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

2000 (X reg) ford escort finesse total mileage 56,620, and the is a one owner from new with all service history, and mot's.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

2002 Discovery 2 G4 event workshop car. 38k
2000 Discovery 2 TD5. Off road toy. 151k
2008 Volvo V50 R Design. swmbo's car. 32k


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Interesting to see the wide variety, Keep them coming :thumb:

Have seen a few early Lexus LS with galactic miles on them 300k / 400k wonder if anyone can top them.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fiat panda multijet sporting 130k
2001 Vectra 73k


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

2007 Boxster S 52k
2010 Octavia TDi 45k
2012 640d 39k


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> If it's Vauxhall beating you want, my good friends company 2009 Peugeot 308 1.6 HDi is currently sporting 238,500 miles and I'm due to detail it over Christmas


Get a pic of the speedo if you can mate, Looking forward :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> 64 Plate - M135i - Just went over 10k.


:doublesho do you drive all day everyday???

10k on a 64 Reg! 
I thought ours was bad!

Vauxhall Zafira Design Nav 1.7CDTI registered July 2013 is now on 24K

Shall be 25k by January 1st

Edit - Also forgot to add that the Vivaro 1.9 CDTI is on 101,500, 53 plate and hasn't been driven for a few weeks now! It still starts! But shall be getting a makeover in the new year!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Celica 140 on 106,700.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Get a pic of the speedo if you can mate, Looking forward :thumb:


Will do if I get chance to do the car. Also the in laws Saab 9-3 on a 60 reg has just pushed 190,000 miles. Last time I saw it it was on 179,000 miles here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332299


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> 64 Plate - M135i - Just went over 10k.


That is some milage for a 64 plate, Good to see a nice beast of a car being used though :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Will do if I get chance to do the car. Also the in laws Saab 9-3 on a 60 reg has just pushed 190,000 miles. Last time I saw it it was on 179,000 miles here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332299


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> That is some milage for a 64 plate, Good to see a nice beast of a car being used though :thumb:


The actual mileage now :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

02 plate focus. 162000+


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

2007 Audi A6 Avant SE 2.0 TDI Multitronic 102,000
2013 SEAT Mii SE 3dr ASG 16,500


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Mondeo 55 plate ST220 61000 on the clock


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

2006 hyundai coupe 2.7 V6 daily driver coming up to nearly 60k.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Mk3 Renualt Clio 106bhp Diesel 122,000 miles


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Daily runner Focus 2013 - 41k :driver:
Weekender Z4 - 2004 - 74k :car:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Mileages are approximate.
New Freelander Metropolis has just over 1500 miles on it so far. 
The Fiesta ST2 I got in March has approx 5200 miles.
MG ZR-Express Van (March 2005) has approx. 43000 miles.
MG Montego 2.0i (Sept 1990) has approx. 36500 miles.
MG Metro 1300 (1983) has approx. 27800 miles.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Daily - Subaru impreza sti - 14plate - 10k
Wife has fiesta st as daily with 1500 miles on - 63 plate

Have an 11 Plate Focus RS with 140 miles on - not used it much............ha ha


----------



## Chrissyp83 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bmw e46 (2001) 330d se Sport 101k


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Audi A3 SB 2013 17000 miles on the clock.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

2014 fabia vrs on 4800 and a 2005 fabia vrs on 101,100


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

2008 Focus ST, just ticked over the 28k, bought it in july with 22800 on.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

1999 Porsche Boxter 52000 miles needs new home.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

2005 Jaguar X Type 2.2dci Sport estate 90835 miles used daily.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

2010 Nissan R35 GT-R @ 11K


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

2004 Focus TDCI Sport, almost on 66,000 !


----------



## cosmichamster (Sep 27, 2012)

2001 VW Passat 1.9 TDI SE Estate, 160k


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

2009 BMW X5 3.0 sd 137,000 miles DPF finally giving up


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just upgraded to a 2009 e90 Lci 335i on 55k


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

2010 SEAT Leon 1.4TSi Sport. Just ticked past 41K, used daily.


----------

